# Impatient for spring



## Ron-NY (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2008)

It's so weird! Very little snow this year and it's colder this week than last week!


----------



## cdub (Apr 8, 2008)

Boy, Ron, we're a little ahead of you in Central VT. Here are some blooms I found on a walk around the neighborhood this afternoon.
_
Galanthus nivalis_
_Eranthus hyemalis_
_Crocus_
_Iris_
_Scilla sciberica_


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 8, 2008)

wow ....nice photos....really like the bee!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 8, 2008)

I spent the weekend in Manchester, Vt...there was no snow at all and it is much higher in elevation than where I am at.


----------



## mccallen (Apr 8, 2008)

A few from the West Coast too:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool. I've seen a couple of butterflies. My snowdrops are in bloom, but nothing else yet.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 8, 2008)

Two feet of snow fell on Sunday just north of us. Happy Spring!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 9, 2008)

Patience Ron


----------



## toddybear (Apr 9, 2008)

When is spring? With 4 feet of snow around here, it seems a long way off!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 19, 2008)

*Did someone say spring???*

My backyard this morning...with more to come over the next few days..:sob:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 19, 2008)

YIKES!! I hope that isn't headed my way...we are having unusually warm weather, it is mid 80's F today


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Not quite that warm here, but in the 70's for the past few days. Much welcomed after all that cold and snow we had this year. 

Yoyo-Jo, I feel your pain!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2008)

!!!!!! It snowed! my city is like Jo's. probably at least a foot of snow and still going


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

*Can you believe this??*

:sob:

This is my backyard, right now, about 5 pm. May 8th. Where the heck is spring??


----------



## cdub (May 8, 2008)

Spring is here! Just south of the border. Took a wildflower walk the other day on a preserve owned by our local land trust.

Caltha palustris (and Equisetum arvense)





Trillium grandiflorum





Trillium erectum





Erythronium americanum





Hepatica nobilis var. acutiloba





Uvularia grandiflora





I also saw many other things growing but not in bloom and I found this little guy! It is the terrestrial form of our native spotted newt (I think). I'm a botanist, not a herpetologist. These red guys are called "efts" until they change into their adult aquatic stage.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

Awwwww -- I want a newt.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

Wonderful spring photos cdub! :clap: What a cute newt.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 8, 2008)

very nice...you seem to be 2 weeks behind me. Zone 3?

I always called them spotted salamanders. I saw some adults mating in the shallows of my pond...the ice couldn't have been off the pond for more than a day or so when I noticed them.

I love Hepatica! The first thing to bloom for me. I believe my Marsh Marigolds are still in bloom as well as the Trillium. I have a few painted trillium around too as well as the red and white ones. 

I am fortunate to have all of these growing out in my woods.

Trillium undulatum (Painted Trillium)


----------



## Jerry Delaney (May 8, 2008)

Spring arrived here in sunny Bakersfield, CA March 3, at exactly 1:08 PM. It was immediately followed by summer on March 3, at exactly 1:11 PM!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

That is too cold!!!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## Bolero (May 11, 2008)

Isn't it spring there now? 

It's Autumn here and it sure feels like it.


----------

